# Varied cityscapes in the city and province of Liège, Belgium Part 1



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I have greatly enjoyed many photo-posts on SSC in the last few years, so I thought I would return the pleasure to other users by uploading some photos of my own, seeing as I have many of them.

My first post is about Liège, the city (and its province) I have lived in for the past 3 and a half years. For many people, especially from my native country of the Netherlands, the name Liège conjures up images of endless grey monotony and dereliction. But the contrary is true, as the city and region of Liège boasts a great variety of different kinds of architecture and landscapes.

More and more people are starting to appreciate this, and I hope I can add to this with my post!

Liège is in a hilly region, and as a result of this some neigbourhoods contain many twisting paths and stairways, as you can see on these pictures, in the neighbourhood of Saint-Margueritte:

*1.*









*2.*









This is the view from the other side, near the church which is on the first two photos.
(Basilique Saint-Martin)

*3.*









And here's a view of the city-centre from the other side of the same hill:

*4.*









A nearby street in the neighbourhood of Saint-Martin:

*5.*









Also nearby, these old houses next to Liège-Palais station:

*6.*









And this church, also next to Liège-Palais:

*7.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Old-style architecture isn´t limited to the city of Liège, as there is much of it spread out over the region.

Castle in the mining village of Cheratte, in the periphery of the city:

*8.*









Fairytale faux-mini-castle in Trooz:

*9.*









And its smaller brother in Verviers:

*10.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Some spooky 19th century architecture: 

Also in Verviers:

*11.*










Former post-office in Liège:

*12.*









The old town hall of Chênée, now part of Liège:
(This building is now being cleaned and renovated)

*13.*









Former Hôpital de Bavière in the neighbourhood of Outremeuse:

*14.*









Some Dutch visitors may recognise this castle-like main-building of the former coalmine in Cheratte, as it is visible from the train from Maastricht to Liège.

*15.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

In the 19th century, Liège was one of the richest regions in Europe.

This is still visible in many buildings, such as these King-Léopold-era houses around the Boulevard d´Avroy, near Liège-Guillemins (main) station:

*16.*









*17.*









*18.*









*19.*









Elegant woodwork, also near Boulevard d´Avroy.

*20.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Smaller houses can be just as elaborate:

Neighbourhood of Saint-Walburghe:

*21.*









Workers houses in the neighbourhood of Amercoeur:

*22.*









Part Art-Nouveau house in the neighbourhood of Glain:

*23.*









Full blown Art-Nouveau house in Verviers. I hope this one hasn´t allready been demolished, as it´s one of the most beautiful houses I´ve seen!

*24.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Art-Deco in les Vennes neigbourhood:

*25.*









*26.*









*27.*









*28.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Modernist Art-Deco:

Former town-hall of Jemeppe-sur-Meuse, now a part of Seraing:

*29.*









Former textiles-factory in Pepinster, on the river Vesdre:

*30.*









Former university site in Val-Benoît, behind Liège-Guillemins:
(renovation of this complex has now started)

*31.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

A series of Modernist Art-Deco pumping stations:

*Angleur (Liège)*

*32.* 









*Herstal.*

*33.* 









*Wandre*

*34.* 









*Jemeppe-sur-Meuse*

*35.* 









*36.*









*37.*









*Seraing*

*38.*









*39.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

For those who have seen enough architecture, Liège is also a lively city with many bars and resteaurants, and it is rare to find the streets in some neighbourhoods deserted, even late at night.

And if one is tired of the city in general, many places like this are just an hour´s bike-ride from Liège:

(valley of the river Ourthe between Tilff and Eneux)

*40.*









*41.*









Which leads to the Topic of the next instalment of this topic, the watercourses of the city and province of Liège, which I will upload next time I have time for this.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Liege; well done


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread...thanks for the beautiful photos.:cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reactions, it's my pleasure!

Before I go to sleep, here are some photos which I had allready uploaded, but hadn't posted yet.

Varying house-heights on the Rue Saint-Léonard in:

*42.*









This kind of combinations are quite common in Liège (and Belgium in general), and they also include bigger buildings, as seen here on the Quai de la Boverie, one of the places that gave Liège it's grey image in the Netherlands, as the motorway from the Maastricht to France used to roar past here:

*43.*









Chaotic townscape in the neighbourhood of Grivegnée:

*44.*









This nice house is in the same street:

*45.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Early 19th century building in Verviers:

*46.*









More Verviers:

*47.*









Evening on the Quai du Roi-Albert in Liège:

*48.*









And to get back to the topic of water I announced yesterday, the artificial lake at the Barrage de la Gileppe, which supplies water and electricity to Verviers:

*49.*









I will post more on this theme in the course of january.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks hardcore terrorist

I guess Liège is massively different from your home region


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures, thanks a lot. Liege is an fantastic city and the surrounding area is also very beatifull. I see forward to the next part.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! you captured Liège and the surroundings amazingly well. I love the city, which is still somewhat underrated, even in the own country. Of course there's still some grey feeling, decline and grit. But there's a lot of beauty to discover there. 
Looking forward to the rest of our images!


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

We want part 2!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! And yes this region is quite different to where I come from. But seeing as my mother is from Brussels, I have been familiar with Belgium my whole life. And Liège has been my favourite Belgian region since I first visited it at least 10 years ago!

Anyway, here we go, part 2 of my series.

For those of you who don't know Liège (I think most of you do): Liège is on the Meuse river, which also has a number of tributaries in the Province. Firstly, there's the Ourthe, which comes from the south, and joins the Meuse in the city of Liège. The Vesdre, which flows from Eupen and Verviers, joins the Ourthe in Chênnée, just a few kilometers from it's confluence with the Meuse. Then there's also the Amblève, which joins the Ourthe at Comblain-au-Pont, further to the south. There are also number of smaller rivers and streams, the Canal Albert (which is laid parallel to the Meuse between Herstal and close to Maastricht, where it turns westwards towards Antwerp) and the Dérivation de la Meuse, which creates the island neighbourhood of Outremeuse in the city of Liège.

La Batte (the Quai, not the Market):

*50.*









The same view at night:

*51.*









The Passerelle footbridge, between the centre and Outremeuse:

*52.*









The southern extremity of Parc de la Boverie, where the Meuse (left and right) seperates from the Dérivation:

*53.*









Quai Mativa and the Dérivation seen from Parc de la Boverie:

*54.*









The Outremeuse side of the Quai de la Dérivation:

*55.*









Last year I made a whole series of these photos for my third bachelor year in Graphic Design, covering the Meuse in the whole province and some sections of the Outhe, Vesdre and Canal Albert. As they are pretty big, it takes a lot of time to resize and upload them, so I'll upload my favorites in installments going from north to south, between my other posts.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

But first some other pictures that I found on my harddisk:

A nice building on Rue Cathédrale, in the centre:

*56.*









Stairway off Rue Saint-Walburghe:

*57.*









It is pretty green inside some Liège city-blocks. I took this photo behind the house I lived in for my first year in Liège, on the Rue de Campine ( I had to leave because the commune had declared the house 'unlivable', which it wasn't). The stairway on the last picture is in the left-hand corner:

*58.*









Some more stairways, these are in Verviers:

*59.*









*60.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

It's true that Liège can also be pretty grey, but I even think that looks interesting sometimes, even though this photo could have been taken in just about any Belgian city:

*61.*









View of Liège from the hill of Cointe, behind Liège-Guillemins:

*62.*









Neighbourhood of Saint-Gilles and the railway line to Brussels/Tongeren, seen from under the motorway:

*63.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

And lastly, because I have to work in an hour, here are some more night-shots, as I think Liège and its region have even more atmosphere at night:

Quai de la Dérivation:

*64.*









Church in Lontzen, in the German-speaking Ostkantons:

*65.*









Verviers:

*66.*









View from the footbridge of Sclessin station:

*67.*









I still have many photos lined up to be uploaded, so expect to see some more soon!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

View of Liège in the snow, taken from the hill of Cointe behind Liège-Guillemins about an hour ago:

*68.*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots! Also on the previous page. Keep them coming mate!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, I want more


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks! Two more for today:

Next to Liège Guillemins, also yesterday evening (the station itself is not on it, as there was a bar of the fence I put my camera on in the way):

*69.*









And the same place in 2005, also in the snow, when it was still the site of the old station (on one of my first visits to Liège):

*70.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Some photos which I took today in the Neighbourhood of Saint-Gilles, where some of streets have many nice houses:

*71.*









*72.*









*73.*









*74/75.*
















*76.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

There are so many nice houses in Liège that I always take my camera with me, so I don't forget to make pictures of the ones that I see regularily, such as these in Outremeuse:

*77.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

And as I promised, some photos of Lièges' watercourses, starting with the Meuse and Canal Albert from north to south.

The lock at Petit-Lanaye on the Canal de Maestricht (right) Canal Albert (left), which bends in the direction of Antwerp here. Maastricht itself is visible in the distance in the right hand corner.

*78.*









The same place again:

*79.*









The cliff on the other side contains Fort Eben-Emael, which was built before WW2 as a part of a line of forts around Liège. I will post pictures of another of these soon.

*80.*









The fort is open to visitors 1 sunday every month. I visited it once. It is an impressive network of tunnels, but I didn't make any good photos.

*81/82.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

The Meuse runs parallel to the Canal Albert from Petit-Lanaye to Herstal.

Not far from where the last pictures were taken, the Meuse and the Dutch village of Eijsden, seen from the Belgian village of Lanaye:

*83.*









A bit further upstream, where the Netherlands, the Flemish enclave of Voeren and Wallonia meet, seen from the Walloon side at Lixhe:

*84.*









This bridge is part of the Montzen railway line, which was built by the Germans in WW1 as an alternative route to the port of Antwerp, which didn't go throught the neutral Netherlands:

*85.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

The Meuse at Visé, the first town in the Province of Liège:

*86.*









One kilometer further, these cliffs everything seem exotic for Dutch people, just a few kilometers south of the Border

*87.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Some photos I took yesterday in the adjoining neighbourhoods of Sainte-Margueritte, Glain and Ans (technically another town).

View towards Liège over the railway line from Brussels:

*88.*









Sainte-Margueritte/Glain:

*89.*









Small stairway in Sainte-Margueritte (near Liddl):

*90.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Tunnel under the railway:

*91.*









Some nice houses from different periods:

*92/93.*
















*94/95.*
















*96.*









This kind of 1950's house is typically Belgian. I rather like some of them, and might open a seperate thread on this theme one day:

*97.*


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

The very last picture is the kind of house (orange bricks) very common in Belgium which I find quite ugly. The combo Grey stone+Orange bricks gives a vibe of "rusty metal". What are they thinking sometimes...


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I've heard a lot of other people say they think yellow/orange brick is ugly. I might be one of the few people who actually likes this kind of building, and I think they look a bit art-deco. I only like ones which are by them selves though, as a whole neighbourhood of them can be quite ugly.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> I've heard a lot of other people say they think yellow/orange brick is ugly. I might be one of the few people who actually likes this kind of building, and I think they look a bit art-deco. I only like ones which are by them selves though, as a whole neighbourhood of them can be quite ugly.


Which neighbourhood do you live in Liège??


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I live in the centre, on Rue des Clarisses, near Chiroux and opposite Liège 1 (the school). I consider it to be one of the ugliest streets in Liège. I'm not complaining though as it's a really good place to live!

For neighbourhoods with only these kind of '50's buildings I was thinking more of some suburbs in Brussels though.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Rue des Clarisses is a cool place to live, it's near everything. An area I love is around place St Denis to Cathedral Nord, though it has a bad rep; they should clean the place up, it's full of atmoshpere.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

You're right, that neighbourhood could be really nice. I actually made a picture there this afternoon, though I should wait for better weather to make some more:

*98.*









Where do you live? Are you originally from Liège?


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Cool picture. The little place right behind is cool too with the 1000 years old St Denis church.

Yes I'm from Liège, I live near the Médiacité. Well right now I live in the Ardennes for a few weeks but otherwise I'm born and bred from Liège.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyway pleased to meet you! It must be nice in the Ardennes now with the snow. 

I took just one picture today, of this Art-Nouveau building in a rather rotten corner of the neighbourhood of Saint-Léonard, which is now experiencing quite a lot of new construction. This building itself is probably not as beautiful as in its former glory, but I still like it: 

*99.*









I will make some pictures of the area around Saint-Denis soon, so that people can see that it is particularily atmospheric, as Tchek says. (by the way, I didn't know that that church was so old)


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

In the east of the province, the castle of Franchimont:

*148.*









Also near Franchimont, this building is quite ugly, but I think the typography makes it interesting:

*149.*









Building near Esneux:

*150.*









And the last photos for today, this house in Angleur...

*151.*









... has a brother in distant, Rousse, Bulgaria:

*152.*


----------



## Guillaume M (Jan 25, 2013)

These are really great pictures. I have visited Liege on a couple of occasions and while I understand while it is not for everybody, I find it quite intriguing. As someone who lives there, if I were to spend a year living in Liege, what neighborhoods would you suggest looking in and why? I won't have a car and want to be able to get to all of the cultural activities in the city center.


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> ... has a brother in distant, Rousse, Bulgaria:
> 
> *152.*


Wow, you were in my town?

This is an old picture, however. This house has been renovated since.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the update, very nice and interesting pictures.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ No problem, it's my pleasure!



> Wow, you were in my town?
> 
> This is an old picture, however. This house has been renovated since.


You're right, I took this photo in the summer of 2007, when I travelled around Bulgaria and Romania. Ruse seemed like a really nice town, though when I was there it was raining so much that I couldn't really explore much of it.



> As someone who lives there, if I were to spend a year living in Liege, what neighborhoods would you suggest looking in and why? I won't have a car and want to be able to get to all of the cultural activities in the city center.


I lived on the Rue de Campine in the neighbourhood of Saint-Walburghe for the first year. It was a nice place to live; cheap and quiet, and only 20 minutes from the centre, if you don't mind walking up the hill on the way back. Where I live now is a perfect location, but I was lucky to find such a low rent (270 for two rooms). There is a lot of student housing in Saint-Gilles (are you a student?). In general you are in walking distance from the centre in most neighbourhoods of the Commune de Liège*, so I wouldn't worry too much. I also don't have a car, and I go almost everywhere on foot or by bike.

* exceptions are: Sclessin, Grivegnée and Jupille/Wandre, which are a too far from the centre to walk every day.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

This weekend, a friend of mine (who also likes this region a lot) visited, and we went hiking.

On saturday we walked from Herve to Verviers.

Herve is a nice little town, with many old buildings:

*153.*









*154.*









*155.*










*156.*









*157.*









*158.*









*159.*









*160.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

A less old house:

*161.*









This is probably the ugliest building in Herve, though I still think it somehow looks interesting:

*162.*









Underneath the motorway and the highspeed railway Liège-Germany, with Herve in the right hand corner:

*163.*









*164.*









A bit later:

*165.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Bruyères:

*166.*









*167.*









Petit-Rechain:

*168.*









What I like about the Liège region and Belgium in general, is that one can come across unexpected beauty around every corner, such as this building on the edge of the agglomeration of Verviers:
(it has a school in it now, but I have no idea what it's original function was)

*169.*









*170.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Which brings us to Verviers, which has a population of around 60.000, making it the biggest town outside the Liège agglomeration in the province. Verviers was one of the first towns on continental Europe to be industrialised . I almost find it visually more fascinating than Liège, as it somehow seems to exist in it's own microcosmos, where the middleages go hand in hand with 19th century bourgeoise and working class neighbourhoods. Sadly, it is usually dark or raining when I'm there, which is why I don't have so many good photos.

I made four on saturday:

Church in Dison:

*171.*









The street to the centre of Verviers:

*172.*









*173.*









Houses by the Vesdre-river. This block has been threatened with demolition for some years now, and there are (were?) plans to build a shopping-mall on this spot. I think it would be really sad if this happened, and I think that at least some of these buildings should be re-used in any future redevelopement:

*174.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I love your last updates from Liege; are very nice as well


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

A few photos of Verviers from my archive:

The same place in the daytime:

*175.*









View over the town:

*176.*









The Vesdre runs through a green valley, right in the heart of the town:

*177.*









The Vesdre in Pepinster:

*178.*









Some houses:

*179.*









*180.*









These photos don't do justice to the variation of Verviers, and I promise I will go back and make more photos before the summer!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I love your last updates from Liege; are very nice as well


Thanks!

-----------

On sunday we walked along the river Amblève from Aywaille to Remouchamps:

*181.*









*182.*









*183.*









*184.*









*185.*









*186.*


----------



## Guillaume M (Jan 25, 2013)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> I lived on the Rue de Campine in the neighbourhood of Saint-Walburghe for the first year. It was a nice place to live; cheap and quiet, and only 20 minutes from the centre, if you don't mind walking up the hill on the way back. Where I live now is a perfect location, but I was lucky to find such a low rent (270 for two rooms). There is a lot of student housing in Saint-Gilles (are you a student?). In general you are in walking distance from the centre in most neighbourhoods of the Commune de Liège*, so I wouldn't worry too much. I also don't have a car, and I go almost everywhere on foot or by bike.
> ...


Thank you. Actually no, not a student. In fact I would be there for a sabbatical so cost isn't a huge issue- more safety and, as I mentioned, close to the center- opera, music conservatory, and the usual cafes an restaurants.


----------



## Guillaume M (Jan 25, 2013)

And, again. Really wonderful photos. I can't wait to visit again soon.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks!

I wouldn't worry too much about crime either, I don't think Liège has much more crime than most cities of the same size (like my native city, for instance). Some areas tend to feel more dangerous because they look dirty, although it may be less safe for woman. The area on photos 110 to 142 is considered one of the most dangerous, but as Tchek says, it has improved now.There are quite a lot of homeless people and junkies, but they just beg for money, and are rarely aggressive. No-one bothered me when I made pictures there at night. The only place I actually experienced as a bit threatening was the centre of Seraing, late at night, and it's unlikely you'll be there at this time.

If money isn't a problem, I'd recomend the neighboorhood of Hors-Château, one of the oldest parts of the city centre, which is nice and near to most things. Outremeuse is also a nice and lively neighbourhood, with many bars and resteaurants etc, and cheaper.

-----

Some summertime pictures of the 'impasses' (alley's) of Hors Château, where one wouldn't always think that they are in the city centre:
(there's more to this neighbourhood, but i'll show that another time)

*187.*









*188.*









*189.*









*190.*









*191.*









*192.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Continued from photo 106, the journey along the Meuse and Canal-Albert, from north to south:

Lock between the Meuse and Canal-Albert, on the Ile Monsin:

*193.*









The same place from the other side of the Meuse:

*194.*









Darse-Nord, port of Liège, on the Ile-Monsin:

*195.*










Meuse from Ile-Monsin:

*196.*









Railway bridge over the Meuse to the port of Liège:

*197.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Barrage (dam) de Monsin, seen from the Ile-Monsin:

*198.*









And from the other side:

*199.*









The southernmost point of the Ile-Monsin, where the Meuse (left) and Canal-Albert split:

*200.*









From the eastern bank:

*201.*









From the western bank (Coronmeuse):

*202.*









The entrance to the city of Liège, under the Pont de l'Atlas:

*203.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

There is only one place in Liège where on can find a large area of total decay (which is not an industrial complex), and I thought I'd wait until I was a few pages into my thread before showing it. I'm talking about Fort de la Chartreuse, which forms a derelict island in the middle of an otherwise leafy residential part of the neighbourhood of Grivegnée. This is a shot from one of the top floors:

*204.*









I stumbled on it by chance a few years ago when walking in the area with a friend, but a search on internet showed that it was allready a favourite with "urban explorers".

*205.*









*206.*









Fort de la Chartreuse was built by the Dutch in the early 1800's, in the short time that Belgium was occupied by the Netherlands. The site has also been used by both the allied and axis forces in WW1 and WW2, and as you can see from this monument (and the cemetary it is in), it has an unhappy history:
(the text reads: to the executed of La Chartreuse)

*207.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nonetheless, the spookines of the site made a big impression on me, and I have visited it a number of times, in order to document it before it dissapears.

Some shots of the interiour:

Ground floor:

*208.*









On a number of occasions when I wanted to visit la Chartreuse, I found that it had been occupied by paint-ballers. As a result, this spooky grafiti now has a hole in the middle:

*209.*









First floor:

*210.*









*211.*









The whole building basicaly consist of a number of long corridors...

*212.*









*213.*









... with identical rooms on either side:

*214.*









Further down the corridor:

*215.*









*216.*









*217.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Second floor:

*218.*









*219.*









View from the back of the building:

*220.*









In my opinion, the spookiests places are where tunnels go underground, such as here:

*221.*









*222.*









*223.*









Some of the other buildings on the site:

*224*









*225.*









*226.*









*227.*









There's a newer building at the back, which I find less interesting, apart from the facade. The interior, on the other hand is not so different from a parking garage.

*228.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I especially like your wide angle photographs. Liege and its region looks to have a very distinctive character.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Do you only take/post pictures of shabby houses and buildings, or is this region really this bad? :sly:


----------



## Guillaume M (Jan 25, 2013)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> ^^
> If money isn't a problem, I'd recomend the neighboorhood of Hors-Château, one of the oldest parts of the city centre, which is nice and near to most things. Outremeuse is also a nice and lively neighbourhood, with many bars and resteaurants etc, and cheaper.


I remember Hors-Château from previous visits, but only spent a brief time in Outremeuse. I will have to check it out in more detail on future visits.

Cheers


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow your panos are really good! very nice pictures of Liège!.



Hardcore Terrorist said:


> There is only one place in Liège where on can find a large area of total decay (which is not an industrial complex), and I thought I'd wait until I was a few pages into my thread before showing it. I'm talking about Fort de la Chartreuse, which forms a derelict island in the middle of an otherwise leafy residential part of the neighbourhood of Grivegnée. This is a shot from one of the top floors:


I don't really agree with you. You live in Liège so you should now that some parts outside of the city center aren't really anything you'd want to stumble upon(or that depends offcourse if you are lover of gritt). Liège is a great city and I like it's gritty nature.

Have you visited these neighborhoods? These are some places I visted 5 years ago and they looked gritty to say at least. While many things can be changed in 5 years time I don't actually know if they have. I'll show you them on Streetview

town center of Seraing in its full glory:
http://goo.gl/maps/K88Ck

Former trainstation area in Saint-Nicolas,Liège
http://goo.gl/maps/NXu2w

Offcourse these famous buildings on Avenue de la croix wich are delirict for quite a while.
http://goo.gl/maps/FTrPf

The area near Standard de Liège looks really grey and forgotten.
http://goo.gl/maps/5IHZV

Sclessin:
http://goo.gl/maps/vPtRG
http://goo.gl/maps/BEOhn

Herstal:
town center:
http://goo.gl/maps/a2erh

other from herstal:
http://goo.gl/maps/HVm5V


ofcourse I'm talking about some isolated streets, I'd still call them 'stadskanker'


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Those places aren't really "Liège proper" though. I think Hardcore Terrorist meant in the core of Liège. There is another place which is very derelict in the center is the "dentisterie" in the Bavière area: 










one of the creepiest buildings ever. The next Silent Hill should be set there.


Unfortunately, it is a very visible building if you go through Liège by car and a big reason why Liège has the reputation it has.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^I think It mainly has that immage because when you drive through you either see:

-The area next to the E25 and although the new trainstation makes up a lot for the area around it, it isn't really well kept area to get a nice immage of the city.

-The banks of the river along the N671 (Rue ernst Solvay-Quai de Coronmeuse-Quai Saint-Leonard-La Batte-Quai sur Meuse,...... Many crappy looking 70ties along those roads.

-The roads along La Derivation, the same 70ties stuff that isn't in the best state.

-The area around Sclessin E46

-A604 Jemeppe. Those two blocks in the intersection might a well stand in Bulgary.

-Very bad city roads, seriously, I was recently in Hauts Sarts, the newer industrial area, wth are they thinking...there where soo many huge holes.


People who have never visited the city can only judge what they see from their cars... That includes many Dutch people wich have an extremely bad immage of the city.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry I was allready replying when I got distracted by something else.

Thanks for the reactions!

As Tcheck says, la Chartreuse is the biggest totaly derelict site in the city proper. The building at Bavière (the other arrow) is just one building, while la Chartreuse is this whole terain:










Strangely, they're both in quite nice neighbourhoods, la Chartreuse is in a quiet, residential district, and Bavière is near the Boulevard de la Constitution, which is one of my favourite areas. It's true though, that building kind of ruins the entrance into Liège. They should finaly renovate the old hospital buildings, and do something else with the rest of the site. 

It's funny, I also thought of horror films for la Chartreuse. Liège is actually becoming more popular for shooting films/tv these days, though not only for horror movies. A popular English soap-opera is now being filmed in Liège (at the Pôle-Image), and the city is sometimes recognisable in the background. I can't remember the name of the show now, so I'll let you know as soon as I remember.

And yes, I've been in all the places you named, Josham: photo 67 is actually taken on the footbridge which is on the second link you sent,



> Former trainstation area in Saint-Nicolas,Liège
> http://goo.gl/maps/NXu2w


and a friend of mine lives near the centre of Herstal. It's true that I'm also attracted to gritt (but it's certainly not the reason that I like Liège).
Maybe I got used to it, or maybe I've got strange taste, but I wouldn't call these areas completely decayed, and I think they have a certain charm. I also think that with less garbage and cars and more trees/public space, they could be pretty nice areas. Also many of the houses are probably quite nice on the inside. 

Anyway, I certainly find these areas more interesting to explore than the monotonous, clinical suburbs in Dutch cities (the Netherlands has plenty of nice town centres, 19th c neighbourhoods and countryside, but I find the suburbs really boring). The only suburb of Liège I find truly uninspiring is probably Rocourt (no offense to anyone who lives in a Dutch suburb or in Rocourt).

The first times I went to Liège, there were many more rotten corners than there are nowadays. Shoppers now walk in this place (wel not at this hour), as this factory has now been replaced by the Media Cité:

*229.*









Anyway, next time I'll post some pictures some of nicer areas (as this is still the majority of the region). I was thinking of photographing the area around the church on Rue Saint-Pholien soon. (though I will probably post some pictures of factories as well another time).

I'll leave you with this Art-Nouveau house in Spa for today though:

*230.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^I think It mainly has that immage because when you drive through you either see:
> 
> -The area next to the E25 and although the new trainstation makes up a lot for the area around it, it isn't really well kept area to get a nice immage of the city.
> 
> ...


You're right (imo some of those places are mainly not nice because of the cars/roads), except about one thing: Bulgaria is a pretty nice country too!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

How is the Droixhe site doing these days? Have those blocks been demolished? That site has way more inpact on the urban landscape than Chartreuse I think.
---------------

That art deco house is stunning!


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for all these amazing photo's!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^Thanks!



joshsam said:


> How is the Droixhe site doing these days? Have those blocks been demolished? That site has way more inpact on the urban landscape than Chartreuse I think.
> ---------------


I think there are still three buildings left, this hasn't changed so much since I have been living here. It's true they are quite a lot more noticable than la Chartreuse, which is more or less hidden from view. I find la Chartreuse a lot more interesting thought, as most towns have more Droixhe type neighbourhoods than Liège (I think Droixhe is the only neighbourhood of its kind in Wallonia, though it may look more dirty than its Dutch/British/German etc counterpart).


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

My own picture of the dentisterie (I didn't know that it was that, though I figured it must have been part of the hospital) which Tcheck mentioned:
(picture from last summer) 

*231.*









And in contrast, some more Spa (also from last summer):

*232.*









*233.*









*234.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Because you mentioned the centre of Herstal, Josham, I thought I'd post some photos to prove it is really not such an ugly place (architecturaly). It is actually more the avarage Belgian mix of really nice buildings together with more bland '60's/'70's ones. I took most of these photos on different days, on the main streets from Coronmeuse to the centre of Herstal:

(also see photo 109.)
(I never went to Herstal for the purpose of making photos, so appologies for the bad quality of some of them)

*235.*









*236.*









*237.*









*238.*









*239.*









*240.*









*241.*









*242.*









*243.*









*244.*









*245.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*246.*









Sadly, this old house has probably reached the end of its life:

*247.*









This house may be crappy, but I'd cetainly like a balcony like this:

*248.*










Villa up the hill behind Herstal station:

*249.*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice to see some Herstal pictures passing by. Thanks for sahring! 
The building on #247 looks really very old, it could be a neo-style house, but it seems quite original, 17th century building.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ No problem! I think you're right, though it's often hard to tell. It reminds a bit of this old house on the Ilot-Saint-Michel (next-to Liège-Palais):

*250.*









Two nice houses in Herstal that I forgot to post yesterday:

*251.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterday I went to Limbourg, a small town near the German border, and not to be confused with the Belgian and Dutch provinces of the same name (Limburg).
Limbourg is an extremely old town, and used to be the capital of the Duchy of Limburg, to which the current provinces owe their names.

The old part of Limbourg is located on a hill in a strategic bend of the Vesdre-river. It mainly consists of this street/market place, and nowadays seems to have little life of it's own, being more the kind of place where people have a holiday-home. But unlike some other places like this, this doesn't mean it looks kitsch.

*252.*









*253.*









*254.*









*255.*









*256.*









*257.*









*258.*









The street is flanked by this impressive building at one end...

*259.*









And by these trees at the other:

*260.*









Behind the main street:

*261.*









Going down the hill:

*262.*









*263.*









(This is back at the end of the main-street)

*264.*









*265.*









*266.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

The "new" town, which is called Dolhain, lies at the bottom of the hill, and looks surprisingly urban for a town of this size, which is quite common in Belgium. (the whole 'commune' has about 5500 inhabitants):

*267.*









Also, because it is in Belgium, there are quite a number of different kinds of nice buildings, in varying states of repear:

*268.*









*269.*









*270.*









*271.*









*272.*









Wool-cleaning plant:

*273.*










The Vesdre:

*274.*









*275.*









Old-fashioned French-style pissotière:

*276.*









And lastly, this sign has probably been there for at least 40 years:

*277.*









For those who would like to visit Limbourg, the IR train from Liège to Aachen or Welkenraedt stops at Dolhain-Gileppe station, which is in the lower town.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really feel like I am walking those streets. Great pictures.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^Thanks, that's nice to hear!


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Aren't those parts of Belgium sometimes more reminiscent of the UK more than France/Germany/NL?


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

The hilltop-town actually reminded me a bit of Italy for some reason, and yes the region is definately also remeniscent of UK (especialy Verviers). There is a street in Eijsden though, which looks a bit like the main street of Limbourg. (I looked for it on Google, but sadly it isn't on Street View)


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

When I was looking for pictures for my other Belgium thread, I found that I still had quite a number of usable photos of Verviers, so I thought I'd post them...

View from under the motorway:

*278.*









*279.*









*280.*









*281.*









There are many of these Northern-English-style terraced houses on the hills surrounding Verviers:

*282.*









The motorway and the villa which is also on photo 11, seen from:

*283.*









... the site of this factory, which is now being (or has been) renovated into a shopping centre (I'm not a big lover of shopping centres, but it's nice to see these nice buildings being saved):

*284.*









The villa from the other side:

*285.*









A nearby street with old industrial buildings:

*286.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

One of Verviers' most classy, bourgeois neighbourhoods lies on top of a hill near the central station: 

*287.*









With a view over the city:

*288.*









View towards this area from the station:

*289.*










Now some shots of the historic centre:

*290.*









The law-court:

*291.*









*292.*









*293.*









*294.*









*295.*









Steep hills surrounding the centre:

*296.*









Interesting building:

*297.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

View from the banks of the Vesdre towards the town hall (I promise I will make some photos of it in the next few months):

*298.*









The same block as on photos 174-175 (see description):

*299.*









This nice house has been renovated:

*300.*









Another stairway:

*301.*









And another one:

*302.*









One of the many steep streets:

*303.*









View from the back of the station (I promise to make some pictures of the magnificent station-building itself, as I only have bad photos now):

*304.*









And lastly, some more night shots:

Vesdre:

*305.*









Bridge over the Vesdre:

*306.*









*307.*









I promise that I will go to Verviers as soon as possible (with good weather), to make some more photos.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> ... the site of this factory, which is now being (or has been) renovated into a shopping centre (I'm not a big lover of shopping centres, but it's nice to see these nice buildings being saved):
> 
> *284.*


It's actually a former station building which have been turned into a hotel since 2009:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Karnoit said:


> It's actually a former station building which have been turned into a hotel since 2009:


Thanks for the pictures, I didn't know that, and it looks really nice!

Do you know the name of the station and where the line it was on went to?


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

It is the former warehouse of the Belgian customs at Verviers-Est. The Verviers-Est station itself doesn't exist anymore. Today, the main station is Verviers-Central, which is quite nice, as you said: Verviers-Central.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks!
__________________________________________

As the sun was shining today, I went outside to make photos in the neighbourhood of Outremeuse. This will be the first of a few series of this neighbourhood, and today I focussed on old architecture, roughly in the area between Boulevard Saucy and Pont des Arches.

Our tour starts here, on the Boulevard Saucy, one of a number of elegant boulevards that cross Outremeuse:

*308.*









The other side of the roundabout:

*309.*









I'll dedicate a future series to these boulevards, and now we'll go into a sidestreet of Boulevard Saucy, where there is quite an interesting mix of architecture, which includes some very old houses:

*310.*









To the left:

*311.*









At the end of the street:

*312.*









On the other side of the street (and on the right hand side on the first picture), the church of Saint-Pholien:

*313.*









*314.*









From the other side:

*315.*









The square around the church:

*316.*









View back to where we were just now:

*317.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

The northerm side of the square:

*318.*









Narrow streets of the square:

*319.*









*320.*









Another narrow street, near to the block on photo 318...

*321.*









*322.*









*323.*









*324.*









... brings us to the end of the tour (does anyone know what this square, at the end of Rue des Tanneurs, is called?

*325.*









*326.*


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Great photos! I love this quarter; it's very quirky and lively, weird little streets and atmosphere...


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks! I agree, it's also one of my favourite neighbourhoods, for the same reasons!

----

Today, the weather was even better than yesterday, so I will take you on another tour, this time through the neighbourhood Fetinnée/Vennes (the area which is also on photos 25-28) , and again through a part of Outremeuse.

Fetinnée is definately one of the most up-market neighbourhoods in Liège-proper. The entrance to Liège from the north is considerably more elegant by train than by car, as this neighbourhood is visible from the train from Maastricht.

The neighbourhood spreads out behind the Église (or is it Basilique) Saint-Vincent...

*327.*









... and around two boulevards/avenues. One of them has a park in the middle:

*328.*









There are many nice buildings along these avenues, and many of them are art-deco:

*329.*









*330.*









*331.*









*332.*









The avenue beyond the railway bridge:

*333.*









*334.*









House in a side street, on the other side of the tracks:

*335.*









The other boulevard and a street between the two:

*336.*









*337.*









*338.*









*339.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Parc de la Boverie, on the other side of the Dérivation de la Meuse. This is the upmarket end of the same island on which Outremeuse is situated. 

*340.*









Art-nouveau house in the street next to Parc de la Boverie:

*341.*









And the RTBF (French-language Belgian radio + television) building in the same street:

*342.*









Some of Lièges' appartment buildings may be ugly, but this one by the Pont Albert certainly isn't (imo):

*343.*









Around the corner, the synagogue of Liège. I don't know if it has any worshippers though:

*344.*









At the end of the street, on the busy Quai de la Bovierie, is Lièges' most ugly building. Someone told me that it was built without a permit, and that it has always been threatende with demolition. I think it is so ugly that I actually almost like it...

*345.*









I also took a few more photos of the old parts of Outremeuse on the way home. Rue Roture, which has become quite touristy in recent years:

*346.*









*347.*









Another nearby narrow street:

*348.*









And lastly, Église Saint-Nicolas, next to the youth hostel:

*349.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Many varying styles of building and architecture.

I like your panoramic style of street view.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really grateful to modern technology...


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Some photos of the Quartier Pièrreuse from a few days ago:

Rue Volière:

*350.*









Nice church on Rue Volière. I went inside it once, but sadly I didn't have my camera with me, and I've never seen it open again...

*351.*









The back of the church. There is a nice view of the city from this spot, but I didn't make a photo because it was directly against the light:

*352.*









Some buildings next door which have been renovated recently:

*353.*









Rue Volière again:

*354.*









Corner of Rue Volière and Rue Pierreuse:

*355.*









*356.*









The other way on Rue Pièrreuse, I know someone who lived in the at least 300 year old yellow house on the corner for a while:

*357.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*358.*









Rue Pièrreuse from a stairway that leads up to +- parallel to the famous Montagne de Bueren:

*359.*









*360.*









A number of small alleys lead of the stairway. I only went down one of them that day, as they provide enough material for a seperate post:

*361.*









The street at the top:

*362.*









*363.*









I walked down over the coteaux (hillsides), but didn't make many pictures due to the sun being right in front of me. 

How many medium-sized cities can boast such rural areas so near the centre and in the middle of the agglomeration?

Neighbourhood of Saint-Walburge in the distance:

*363.*









View towards the centre:

*364.*









Back at the bottom, the neighbourhood of Sainte-Margueritte, which will be the theme of another post:

*365.*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good photos again. Some photos really do remind me of some parts of northwest England.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning pictures my friend! :applause:

So many cozy and beautiful streets and neighbourhoods in Liège. It's time for me to revisit this underrated pearl. I never even knew that Liège had a synagoge, and it looks gorgeous.

But I must admit, I kinda like this ugly tower. Very tiny but very urban at the same time.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting updates. Thanks.


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

PHOTOBUCKET YOU CANNOT RELY ON.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

can't see the pics. hno:


----------



## Expat_Sam (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi HT,
If you don't mind taking photos of the places I mentioned it would be wonderful to see how it looks now. You are very kind to offer this and I am very grateful. I was born in 1952 and I remember feeding the pigeons on the Place Saint Lambert which, I believe, is now an offence! I shall wait with eager anticipation at your photos. Thank you very much again. 
Would you know why I cannot view photos 513 onwards?
Apologies, I missed your last question. We left the Belgian Congo in 1960 and went to South Africa (Pretoria) where I did all my schooling. I have been living in Melbourne Australia for the past 38 years.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry guys, it was my fault, as my account had exceeded its bandwidth limit again, but it has now started on a new month (so the pics in my other threads will be visible too). Thanks anyway for the replies!

And expat Sam, I'll make sure I get round to making those pictures for you sometime during the next months! By the way, have you ever heard of the book _The Factory of Facts_ by Luc Sante? I thought it might interest you, as it is about the life of a Belgian immigrant from Verviers in the U.S. (also from the '50's generation). I would recommend it anyway, as it is highly informative about the history of both countries. 

Still busy, but here are a few pics from the last weeks anyway:

Renovation in the same street as the last picture (Cheravoie):

*529.*


And around the corner, on Rue Léopold:

*530.*


I always liked this house on Boulevard Saucy in Outremeuse:

*531.*


The only reason this street (Rue de Serbie) is so well covered in this thread, is because I have to walk down it quite often. Also, I think I'm attracted to typically Belgian townhouses like this one, in similar states of (dis)repair, as they remind me of my grandfathers house in Brussels which seemed really mysterious to me when I was a child.

*532.*


Valley of the Ourthe between Liège and Tilff:

*533.*


*534.*


It gets truly beautiful further on, as you can see on the first page of this thread.

p.s. I'm not sure if feeding pigeons is against the law, though of course it's possible these days, as there seem to be laws for (or against) almost anything.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> And expat Sam, I'll make sure I get round to making those pictures for you sometime during the next months! By the way, have you ever heard of the book _The Factory of Facts_ by Luc Sante? I thought it might interest you, as it is about the life of a Belgian immigrant from Verviers in the U.S. (also from the '50's generation). I would recommend it anyway, as it is highly informative about the history of both countries.


I know about that book! I've actually never read it, because I've been looking for it for years in vain. Interesting guy anyway, he is the inspirator behind the movie "Gangs of New York", and is very knowledgeable about New York and its Dutch/Belgian roots.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

HCT, since you described your Photobucket situation, have you looked at upgrading your account to become a paid account (called Plus), in which you can have not just an expanded storage for all your wonderful photos, but also unlimited bandwidth, which is definitely something you need to keep those photos visible at all times? Consider having it because I truly love your Liege photos, especially those of your "seemingly-narrow" houses, which in truth are wonderful because of efficient use of space, as well as with image 517 that shows an evolution of buildings and image 519 that shows the beauty of those structures on the Outremeuse... Indeed, your photos really challenge me to think about urban planning in more creative ways, and I am inspired by how your city (and region) treat communities in ways American suburbs, to me, seem to be "too wide" or "use much more land for just one home". I'm sorry to hear your bandwidth concerns, but please consider upgrading your Photobucket account so that your wonderful images can be seen here at all times, especially when I want to see them... :hug:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your comment FOD, I will certainly upgrade photobucket in a few weeks, when I have a bit more time. It will also be useful to make a backup of my extremely large photo-archive. I think what I like most about Belgian "planning" is often the fact that it is often quite unplanned/planned but only half executed, giving an organic result which planners often fail to achieve (an interesting idea to try and find a way to achieve it though) 



Tchek said:


> I know about that book! I've actually never read it, because I've been looking for it for years in vain. Interesting guy anyway, he is the inspirator behind the movie "Gangs of New York", and is very knowledgeable about New York and its Dutch/Belgian roots.


I didn't know that last bit! 

You can find Factory of Facts for a good price on Amazon. If this doesn't work for you, you can borrow it from me (after all we live in the same town, so this should be possible).


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good pictures again HT


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> I didn't know that last bit!
> 
> You can find Factory of Facts for a good price on Amazon. If this doesn't work for you, you can borrow it from me (after all we live in the same town, so this should be possible).


Thanks! Indeed we live not far away from each others... Yes, Luc Sante was hired as a "historical advisor" for the movie, and the hero played by Di Caprio is called "Amsterdam Vallon" as a reference to both the Netherlands and "Walloons", who were the first settlers of New York. Luc Sante is very interesting, but the only thing I read from him is his articles for the New York Times, but I always wanted to put my hands on "Factory of Facts".


----------



## Expat_Sam (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks HCT, you are very generous with your time and most kind. While I await your new photos, I'll get the Factory of Facts. I'd never heard of it but sounds most interesting. You have taken some very beautiful photos and it seems as though you are quite often on the Boulevard d'Avroy snapping shots, would you see whether you can take a photo of n° 75? I have another aunt who lives in that building, opposite the Lycee and above 'Bang & Olufsen'. I can only see on Google the last photo taken in 2009. I believe the foire is held there somewhere. Thanks again for all your great pics. cheers for now and all the best.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

My best friend live in the Bang & Olufsen building


----------



## Expat_Sam (Apr 19, 2013)

Tchek said:


> My best friend live in the Bang & Olufsen building


It's a small world Tchek


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Expat_Sam said:


> Thanks HCT, you are very generous with your time and most kind. While I await your new photos, I'll get the Factory of Facts. I'd never heard of it but sounds most interesting. You have taken some very beautiful photos and it seems as though you are quite often on the Boulevard d'Avroy snapping shots, would you see whether you can take a photo of n° 75? I have another aunt who lives in that building, opposite the Lycee and above 'Bang & Olufsen'. I can only see on Google the last photo taken in 2009. I believe the foire is held there somewhere. Thanks again for all your great pics. cheers for now and all the best.


No problem, I enjoy doing this!

(thanks for your comment Paul, and Tchek, let me know if you want to borrow the Factory of Facts and, if you do, how I can give it to you)

Here you go, Boulevard d'Avroy n. 75, which is very near my home:

*535.*


And only the building in question:

*536.*


Around the corner on Boulevard Piercot, a street which also appeared a few times on the last page:

*537.*


*538.*


Back on Boulevard d'Avroy:

*539.*


Around the corner again, on Rue Pont d'Avroy, one of Liège's central pedestrian streets:

*540.*


*541.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Now some pictures I made last the weekend:

A little street (Rue du Champion) which is currently being renovated, just of Rue Cathèdrale (and the back of the building on photo 529) I can imagine that this will become a very nice little area:

*542.*


*543.*


*544.*


*545.*


*546.*


*547.*


*548.*


*549.*


In the same neighbourhood, on Rue de la Madeleine:

*550.*


Rue des Guillemins:

*551.*


Graffitis in Outremeuse:

*552. *


*553.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, that will be very characterful when renovated.


----------



## Expat_Sam (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks HCT  much appreciated. Love the triple facade on the right in 537. Let's hope they don't mess up the renovations in Rue du Champion. Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some interesting and very nice updates from Liege


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Sunday morning walk*

Thanks Christos and Jane, and no problem Expat Sam.

Now some pictures from this morning's four kilometer circular walk, mainly in the neighbourhoods of Saint-Gilles and Saint-Martin. I have already covered some of these streets a number of times in this thread, although I haven't posted pictures of most of these specific buildings.

Still in the centre, the cathedral looked nice this morning:

*554.*


Saint-Gilles:

*555.*


This row of houses with different facades, is extremely Belgian, and that includes the missing house

*556.*


Hotel that was completed in the last few years:

*557.*


I think it looks almost Dutch in style...

*558.*


... but what I like about it is that it seems to have been designed to mirror this rather interesting building, which probably would have been demolished in the Netherlands. IMO, in the Netherlands, similar new buildings are often superimposed on the city, and the surroundings usually have to adapt to _them_.

*559.*


Down Rue Jonfosse, where it is always dark...

*560.*


... brings us to Liège-Jonfosse station:

*561.*


I was lucky to arrive there at the same time as two trains:

*562.*


Rue Monulphe leads up behind the station...

*563.*


*564.*


*565.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

...brings us to Rue Saint Laurent:

*566.*


*567.*


The neighbourhood of Saint-Walburghe is visible in the distance:

*568.*


*569.*


*570.*


*571.*


*572.*


The best and cheapest way to improve an ugly building:

*573.*


IMO another successful modern building:

*574.* 


*575.*


View on Pièreuse from Cadran, I posted a pic of this same place on the last page, but I thought I'd post another now the hills are nice and green:

*576.*


In this weather, Rue Léopold really looks like Paris:

*577.*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic thread.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Christos & Paul!




Tchek said:


> What I love about my homecity is the untamed atmosphere. It's very different from anywhere else in Belgium. It has an unruly and chaotic quality to it. Any other places in Belgium, Germany or NL feel very tidy and controlled compared to it.
> It's something many people don't like about Liège but I think it's part of the charm.
> Of course, the atmosphere of a city is not always easy to capture on pictures. (ex: Buenos Aires and Paris can appear similar on pictures but when you go there it's totally different)
> 
> Hardcore T: What do you like most about Liège? What attracted you to the city?


Sorry it took a while, as I had to think about your question.

When I first visited Liège back in 2002, completely by chance and during a heatwave, it was the atmosphere you describe that initially made me want to explore more of the city. I thought I'd arrived in a Mediterranean city instead of a northern-European one. I didn't know the way anywhere, and after someone showed me where the youth-hostel was, I walked up and down Boulevard d'Avroy/Sauvenière/Rue de l'Université/Boulevard Saucy a number of times, which made Liège feel a lot bigger than it actually is.

But after many more trips, I found that Liège has the atmosphere you describe on hot summer days, while it has a much quieter, mysterious atmosphere in the winter. After having lived here for a few years, I actually don't find Liège particularily much more chaotic than other cities, and find the quality of life the same. (it's true though that on some days some places such as Outremeuse, Rue Grètry and Saint-Léonard have that exiting, chaotic feeling).

Other reasons I still like Liège are:

- Visually I find almost all places inspiring and atmospheric and do not get bored looking at them (I'm not exaggerating), I always like to have something to look at, and Liège and it's region offers a great variety of this (thus the name of this thread) 
- IMO Liège is on the doorstep of the most beautiful part of the Ardennes.
- Liège is both a lively city as well as a relaxed, friendly city (many people are talketive, greet you on the street, or say bon appetit if your eating something etc).
- Liège really has nice nightlife/cafés/cultural centres (outside le Carré, which I find awful), though I haven't really visited them so often in the last 2 years.

edit: I forgot to say: another thing I really like about Liège is that the nicest places are often hidden. This is the exact opposite of many other towns (for example Maastricht), where all the beauty is in plain sight, but as soon as you go into side streets/alleys, all you find is service entrances to shops/parking facilities etc. In general I am not such a big fan of extremely scrubbed, "manicured" cities. A bit is fine, but IMO it is starting to go a lot too far in many cities around Europe.

edit 2: Another thing I like about Liège which I forgot to mention is that it somehow has a touch of different parts of Europe: it definitely has something English, but also something French, Italian, Central European and even Balkan (the city which I have visited which most resembles Liège is Sarajevo, which isn't an insult to either cities. Sarajevo has a similar setting, though the mountains are bigger and the river smaller, and being on another cultural cross-road, it also has extremely varied architecture, and the same kind of mysterious atmosphere as Liège) 

---

some photos taken around the corner from my house an hour and a half ago:

*631.*


*632.*


*633.*


*634.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Two photos from last weekend:

Bavière in Outremeuse:

*635.*



Renovation on Rue Saint-Léonard:

*636.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some interesting observations on Liege.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your comment Jane!

---

Yesterday was an almost tropically hot and hazy day. Luckily I didn't have anything to do, and I went for a bike ride.

First I rode along the Albert Canal towards the Dutch border. I have been along this stretch quite often, so I didn't stop to make any pictures. Here's a picture from February 2012, with a great contrast with today's weather. 

*637.*


Landscape near the border in the south of the Dutch province of Limburg, which is one of the countries most (and only) hilly areas:

*638.*


The Dutch-Belgian border taken from the same place. One passes through Voeren/Fourons, a small disputed exclave of the Belgian province of Limburg, which is sandwiched between the Province of Liège and Dutch Limburg, before entering Wallonia.

*639.*


It is not very big (though a bit bigger from east to west), as we are in the Walloon municipality of Dalhem after about three kilometres. There are many of these castle-like transformer houses In Voeren/Fouron and the neighbouring Pays d'Herve, which we have now entered:

*640.*


I passed trough an Indian megalopolis on the way, though it was surprisingly small, and looked surprisingly Belgian:

*641. *


Another caste-like transformer house:

*641.*


Meanwhile, we're rising higher up into a ridge of hills that are a part of the Pays d'Herve, a relatively well-known agricultural area:

*642.*


Village of Mortroux:

*643.*


*644.*


And on again, still going up:

*645.* 


*646.*


On the way down, a factory in Battice. Battice, which is more or less a "suburb" of Herve, seems to mainly consist of a hub for trucks from all over Europe:

*647.*


Here I got onto the Ravel 38, which took me through Herve (there's a post about Herve on page 4), and connects to my post from a few weeks ago:

*648.*


*649.*


Former station of Melen...

*650.*


... which strangely enough has the most modern kind of sign:

*651.*


*652.*


*653.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, that was a great cycle ride. How many miles , I wonder?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

So many pleasant and interesting images I've noticed on your latest showcases, including the one from Bavière in Outremeuse, as well as those castle-like houses in your latest collection, the Dutch-Belgian border that looks pretty discreet, and the greenery that surrounds the Dutch countryside that truly make the Low Countries pretty interesting. Those castle-like transformer houses truly are a great design that makes me want to examine such designs to create a compact and unique city of my own, and with its design, I can foresee making such homes closer to a city center so that it can keep a theme of compactness, allowing residents and visitors to walk around a town or city without the need to drive. In addition, Mortroux looks pretty captivating, with a continuing theme of castle-like homes and castle-inspired church that truly makes it an interesting place to visit on a great summer day, and Ravel 38 looks like a green tunnel to me, with no lane markings and lots of lush greenery, making me think that I'm going through a forest. Those scenic images make me build even more reasons to visit Belgium in the foreseeable future!

Splendid snaps again, HCT! Gotta love them all! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful region you're cycling through! We have got the megapolis of Moscou in Ghent, but I didn't know we also had a Bombaye in Belgium.


----------



## Eric78 (Jul 26, 2005)

We also have Belgrade in Namur.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> edit: I forgot to say: another thing I really like about Liège is that the nicest places are often hidden. This is the exact opposite of many other towns (for example Maastricht), where all the beauty is in plain sight, but as soon as you go into side streets/alleys, all you find is service entrances to shops/parking facilities etc. In general I am not such a big fan of extremely scrubbed, "manicured" cities. A bit is fine, but IMO it is starting to go a lot too far in many cities around Europe.
> 
> edit 2: Another thing I like about Liège which I forgot to mention is that it somehow has a touch of different parts of Europe: it definitely has something English, but also something French, Italian, Central European and even Balkan (the city which I have visited which most resembles Liège is Sarajevo, which isn't an insult to either cities. Sarajevo has a similar setting, though the mountains are bigger and the river smaller, and being on another cultural cross-road, it also has extremely varied architecture, and the same kind of mysterious atmosphere as Liège)


I agree with your descriptions... It's nice to have someone coming from NL loving Liège as I usually read very bad feedbacks from Dutch people concerning the city usually. I remember I had an argument with a Dutch girl on a blog, who visited liège and described it as a shithole... Well I'm kinda chauvinistic as far as Liège is concerned even though I recognize some problems. 

I looked at pictures of Sarajevo and the similarities are striking! I once read the chronic of a voyager during the 19th century who described Liège as totally different from other cities in the "low countries", he said the city reminded him of south eastern Europe, especially Trieste (back then since both cities changed a lot).


I totally agree with the "hidden" part. 
Look at the St Denis church. Under the layers of dust you discover a 1000 years old church, yet there is no mention of it, it's hidden in a little place somewhere. In another country, a 60 year old little church would be overhyped and would attract people all over Europe. I guess a few people at the tourism ministry are not doing their job.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments , and sorry for my late reply, I have both finished my studies and found a job (probably just for a few months) during the last month, so I haven't had much time.
Nonetheless, I have quite a large update, which I will get to in a minute (also expect some in my other threads in the near future).

Openly jane: It must have been around 90 km, that makes about 60 miles.

Field of Dreams: Those sound like interesting plans, and I'm looking forward to seeing them

Eric 78 & Benonie: I had heard of Belgrade in Namur, but didn't know about Moscou 

Tcheck: I wouldn't worry too much, there's plenty of Dutch people who really appreciate Liège . Before I lived here, I often visited Liège & region with a friend who is equally fascinated by it as me, and all my other Dutch friends who have visited me here were pleasantly surprised to say the least. And the Volkskrant-pol where Liège was voted one of the ugliest cities in Europe, triggered quite a lot of reactions from Dutch people who didn't aggree in the same issue. I still have the edition in question somewhere, and I will scan it one day and post it here.

----

Now my photo's from the last month in chronological order:

2013-06-20

View over the Meuse with Droixhe in the background, just before a thunderstorm.

*654.*


2013-07-01/02

In a side street of Rue Grètry:

*655.*


Rue Grètry

*656.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spa*

On saturday 07-06 I visited Spa, the posh little town which gave the name to all other Spa-towns, with my parents. As you can see here, it is pretty nice:

*657.*


*658.*


The side of the old bath-house:

*659.*


And the front:

*660.*


The back of the neighbouring casino, with my dad making a picture and my mother walking towards the stairs:

*661.*


Spa probably boasts one of Belgium's most impressive parks:

*662.*


It even has a funicular:

*663.*


*664.*


*665.*


Some more interesting structures:

*666.*


*667.*


*668.*


I posted this one before, but I have now made a better picture:

*669.*


*670.*


*671.*


*672.*


*673.*


Back of a WW1 memorial:

*674.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Liège*

2013-07-07

Council housing in Les Vennes neighbourhood:

*675.*


*676.*


*677.*


*678.*


Elsewhere in Les Vennes:

*679.*


*680.*


2013-07-08

A rotten side-street of Rue Léopold, that is now partly (at least) being renovated:

*681.*


*682.*


Near the centre of Herstal:

*683.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Bikeride along the Vedre*

2013-07-09

By the Vesdre in Vaux-sous-Chêvremont:

*684.*


And in Prayon:

*685.*


Also in Prayon:

*686.*


Just outside Trooz, which is adjacent to Prayon:

*697.*


Not far from where the last picture was taken:

*698.*


Again, not far away, a picture taken from the railway bridge over the Vesdre:

*699.*


On a neighbouring hill (it was higher than it looks):

*700.*


Back at the bottom, the station of Nessonvaux:

*701.*


House next-to the station:

*702.*


Shrine next-to the station:

*703.*


Back on the main road from Liège to Verviers:

*704.*


The Vesdre:

*705.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Bikeride along the Vedre 2*

I went down a small path next to the railway line and these rocks shotly before Pepinster:

*706.*


It led me back into the hills and the forest of Tancremont on a path that wasn't really made for bikes:

*707.*


Down again before going up, a small stream flows into the Vesdre:

*708.*


Up again:

*709.*


*710.*


*711.*


*712.*


View over Pepinster:

*713.*


On the way back to Liège, the gate house of the house on photo 712 seen from the main road Verviers-Liège:

*714.*


Nessonvaux:

*715.*


The Vesdre at Fraipont:

*716.*


Trooz station:

*717.*


The Vesdre at Chaudfontaine:

*718.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Bike ride along the Ourthe*

2013-07-21

Photos taken on the return journey.

Hamoir, on the border with the province of Luxembourg:

*706.*


Between Hamoir and Comblain-au-Pont:

*707.*


Comblain-au-Pont:

*708.*


Quarry at Comblain-au-Pont:

*709.*


Ourthe near Rivage:

*710.*


Ourthe at Esneux:

*711.*


*712.*


Esneux:

*713.*


Ourthe at Hony:

*714.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures! So many interesting and varied fenestrations.

You are a lot younger than I imagined - 20s? You have a very mature taste and outlook.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your comment Jane , and sorry replying exactly a month later, I was very busy, and also went on a short vacation. Actually I started studying at 26, and I'm now 31, though I suppose that's only just out of my 20's. 

---

As I just mentioned, I went on vacation for six days. I went to Valencia, Spain, which I enjoyed very much  I will post some pictures one day (I won't say soon, because I can't promise that).

Anyway, the return flight to Maastricht gave me a nice view of Herstal (Liège was hidden behind the wing). Sadly my card was full, so I couldn't make pictures of the whole route which I have been along many times by train and bike, and which now took about 5 minutes.

Wandre and the petrolium port of Liège on the right, the steel mill at Chertal in the middle on top, Herstal on the left and Vivignies in the top left, river Meuse on the right and Canal Albert on the left:

*715.*


Herstal with the FN arms factory:

*716.*


Herstal and the Canal Albert at the bottom, Ile-Monsin in the Middle, the Meuse on top, Cheratte in the top left and Wandre in the top left:

*717.*


Oupeye (foreground), Vivignies and the Canal Albert at the bottom, Hermalle-sous-Argenteau (left) and Chertal (right) in the middle, the Meuse, Visé, Richelle, Cheratte and Wandre (from left to right) on top. Villages like Dalhem, which featured in a june post in this thread are visible in the distance:

*718.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Open Heritage Day*

Some recent pictures:

Last sunday was Open Heritage Day in Wallonia, and I mad pictures in four of the heritage sites:

Firstly the Chapelle Saint-Roche on Rue Volière in the neighbourhood of Pièrreuse, which is extremely charming, even though it's falling appart. It's bad state of repair makes it somehow more charming, even though it is sad to see such a nice (17th century) church in such a bad condition. It is slowly being renovated though, but with insufficient funds.

*719.*


*720.*


*721.*


The 17th century organ is the actual listed heritage in this church:

*722. *


Another thing which is special about this church, is the 1st floor:

*723.*


The ground is considerably higher at the back because the church is on a steep hill:

*724.*


*725.*


*726.*


*727.*


*728.*


Collégiale Saint-Jean L'Évangaliste, near the opera in the center:

*729.*


*730.*


*731.*


*732.*


*733.*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It`s good to see more of your pictures of Belgium again. Good shots.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Pre-war modernist Athénée Léonie de Waha on the Boulevard d'Avroy, which is now under renovation: (you can see a the facade of this building on photo 421 on page 7 of this thread).

*734.*


*735.*


*736.*


*737.*


*738.*


Art-Deco house on Boulevard de l'Ourthe in Chênnée:

*739.*


*740.*


I have some more new photos of Liège as well as an large update on Brussels and some other stuff, and I will try to get round to posting them soon.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

paul62 said:


> It`s good to see more of your pictures of Belgium again. Good shots.


Thanks Paul I'll do my best to participate more actively on this forum again. As the evenings are getting shorter again, this should be possible.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Impressive pictures, especially the Chapelle st Roche, it really feels like going back in time, almost in the middle age. Liège is a very authentic city, which is rare in northwestern Europe.


As for the interior of the palace of the prince bishop, I really which they'd turn it into a popular market place again like in the 19th century:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the eply and the picture! 

I agree, it's a pity that so many of the nicest places in Liège are either closed to the public or used as car parks (in the case of the palace both, but then for police cars).

Liège indeed is very authentic and my favourite city, though I wouldn't say that authentic cities are rare in NW-Europe, but rather that there are really a lot of characterful cities and smaller towns throughout Belgium, the Netherlands, France, Germany and the UK (as in the rest of Europe)

-----

As promised, some more recent pictures of Liège:

Herstal station in early july:

*741.*


View from a friend's allotment near Tilff:

*742.*


Rue des Tisserands in the neighbourhood of Sainte-Margueritte, which was the subject of the very first pictures in this thread:

(photos from early august)

*743.*


*744.*


And the nearby Rue des Ramparts:

*745.*


*746.*


Rue Hocheport, which is cut in half by Hocheport bus-station, seen from Rue des Ramparts:

*747.*


Park in the nearby neighbourhood of Saint-Walburghe:

*748.*


View towards Sainte-Margueritte from Saint-Walburghe/the hill of the citadel:

*749.*


House in Saint-Walburghe:

*750.*


Abandoned house on the Rue de Visé in Bressoux, with one of the blocks of Droixhe vaguely visible in the background: 

*751.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Bikeride to Cointe 25-08-2013*

Looking towards the center on Rue Saint-Gilles:

*752.*


View towards Ougrée and Seraing from the other side of the hill:

*753.*


Cointe:

*754:*


*755.*


I understand that people think Liège looks English when I see houses like this:

*756.*


View over Liège:

*757.*


The Basilica of Cointe (the dome) and the allied WW1 monument (the tower):

*758.*


*759.*


The tower, which has been covered in scaffolding for a few years, is finaly visible again. And now it's clean!

*760.*



*761.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very impressive photography - and some great streetscapes.


----------



## Briex (Dec 10, 2009)

*My Liège paintings*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Jane 

And nice paintings Briex , the second one is my favorite, though I think that building has been demolished now.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Briex said:


>


They're fabulous. I love them!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Along the railway to Herstal, part 1*

I haven't posted here for a while, as I have been busy. I have made an enormous amount of photos with my new camera though, which I have only just finished processing, and I thought I would start posting them in installments now.

(and Expat Sam, if you're reading this, I'll try and get round to making those photos for you too)

The first installment is of the neighbourhoods to the east of the railway line to Tongeren (and Hasselt and Antwerp), from the neighbourhood of Saint-Léonard to Herstal. I made these photos in October and January. Enjoy!

*762. *


*763.*


*764.*


*765.*


*766.*


*767.*


*768.*


View over Saint-Léonard:

*769.*


The northern end of Saint-Léonard:

*770.*


*771.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

View over Herstal:

*772.*


Abandoned house in an inaccessible position on the edge of the terril (slag heap) that you can see in the distance on photo 762:

*773.*


View over Vottem from half way up the terril:

*774.*


View over Herstal and Liège from the top:

*775.*


*776.*


*778.*


Herstal station:

*779.*


*780.*


By the Meuse:

(March)

*781.*


(October)

*782.*


More to come soon!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great to see you posting again. Fabulous photography; very resonant and atmospheric.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Jane  I'll try and keep it up now...


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Rue Saint-Léonard*

A few picture taken on the same days on Rue Saint-Léonard:

*783.*


*784.*


*785.*


*786.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Laveu & Cointe*

Some photos from April of the neighbourhood of Laveu, on the hillside to the north of the centre:

*787.*


*788.*


*789.*


View over Laveu from the top of the hill:

*790.*


This water tower - which stands at the beginning of the neighbourhood of Cointe (see photos 652 to 761) - can be seen in the distance on photo 778:

*791.*


*792.*


*793.*


*794.*


*795.*


Val-Bênoit seen from the street back down the hill, on a photo from March:

*796.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Glain*

Some photos of the neighbourhoods of Saint-Laurent and Glain - to the north-west of the centre, in the direction of Ans - from November. See photos 88-97 on page 2 of this thread for more pictures of the area:

Rue Saint-Laurent:

*797.*


In a side street of Rue Saint-Laurent:

*798.*


*799.*


*800.*


There are art-nouveau buildings in many countries, but it is almost only in Belgium that one can find average terraced houses in the style:

*801.*


*802.*


Strange kind of early 20th century retro-architecture that one sees quite a lot of in Liège, in the same street:

*803.*


At the end of the street:

*804.*


A bit further up the hill, by the railway line to Brussels:

*805.*


Glain:

*806.*


*807.*


*808.*


*809.*


*810.*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pictures once again. This region is very charming. But I can't help the impression that it all looks so neglected. Buildings, houses, streets,... Is it really this bad in reality or do you just search this type of scenes for your photographs?


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

It looks worse than it is because of the gray Belgian weather. If this would have been near the Mediterranean, people would find it very picturesque 

And, of course, these (former) industrial cities are often a bit in decay and a bit gloomy. Liège, like many Belgian cities, is a city of contrasts though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liege :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Around Rue Louvrex*

Thanks for your replies Thermo, Wapper and Christos



Thermo said:


> Great pictures once again. This region is very charming. But I can't help the impression that it all looks so neglected. Buildings, houses, streets,... Is it really this bad in reality or do you just search this type of scenes for your photographs?


It's partly the weather as Wapper says, as most of the photos I'm posting now where made between October and March. I'd say that most of Liège's central neighbourhoods are pretty clean and rapidly improving these days, though some of areas in it's surroundings - such as Saint-Léonard and Herstal -are still quite dirty. For my feeling I didn't show anything particularly neglected in the series on Laveu/Cointe and Glain (except the abandoned house on photo 807: I usually make pictures of abandoned buildings when I see them, because I know there's a big chance that they'll literally be history soon). I think Liège is probably 10 years behind on eg. Brussels & Antwerp, which were a lot more neglected looking 10-15 years ago, but have now almost gone through a metamorphosis (of course Brussels and even Antwerp still have some less cared for areas, but I remember when I was small the whole of Brussels seemed grey and neglected). 

Anyway, what I'm going to show in this and the next post is pretty tidy (or average Belgian), though I'll also post some pictures of other areas which are more neglected soon.
_______________________________________________________________

Around Rue Louvrex, between the botanical gardens and Liège-Guillemins:

This is one of the few places in Liège that has the typical Brussels (or Antwerp)-style rows of townhouses:

*811.*


The bricks make these ones look more Liègeois again:

*812.*


One of Liège's many neo-classical churches (ok it's a bit dirty, but nothing special for Belgian standards):

*813.*


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Liège is a city that truly transform when the sun is shining.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Liege is very picturesque in its way; and I can certainly see some resonances with certain english towns, cities and regions - although - not quite!

Great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new photos; well done


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Liege is very picturesque in its way; and I can certainly see some resonances with certain english towns, cities and regions - although - not quite!
> 
> Great pictures!


I've read an english traveller's diary from the 19th century claiming that the Liège region reminded eerily of Lancashire, though both Liège and Lancashire looked different back then I guess


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Probably because these were two early industrial regions that must have been very different from other regions in England or Belgium.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Liège's industrial suburbs to the south-west, part 1*

Thanks for the comments guys 
_____________________________________

Today I'll take you on a tour through the main body of the Liège aglomeration's industrial area, following the Meuse valley between Liège and Seraing. I took these photos on 3 days last September and October.

This former university complex in on Rue Ernest Solvay in Val-Bênoit - directly to the south of Liège-Guillemins station - is currently being redeveloped, though not much of this is visible yet.

I once met an old lady who proudly told me that she - having been one of Belgium's first female scientists - had worked on the country's first computer here in the 1950's-1960's. (Obviously I'm not sure if this a 100% true)

The complex has an old gate:

*926.*


Though most of the buildings are modernist:

*927.*


Along the railway line to Namur:

*928.*


*929.*


*930.*


Further down Rue Ernest Solvay, in Sclessin:

*931.*


*932.*


*933.*


View south-west (towards Seraing) from Pont d'Ougrée, next to the Standard de Liège football stadium:

*934.*


*935.*


And back towards Liège:

*936.*


Our first big factory up close for today, the Cockerill - now Arcelor-Mittal - foundry in Ougrée:

*937.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Liège's industrial suburbs to the south-west, part 2*

Before we go on, we'll look at Kinkempois rail-yard, that stretches between Liège and Ougrée on the southern bank of the Meuse, and is Belgium's biggest rail yard:

*938.*


View towards Ougrée:

*939.*


*940.*


View towards Liège (Angleur):

*941.*


Back by the river in Ougrée, a block of buildings that may have been demolished by now:

*942.*


*943.*


By the freight-line from Kinkempois to Seraing:

*944.*


*945.*


Railway entrance to the steel foundry on Rue de Boncelles. Most things are closed now, and they'll probably be gone soon. Somehow I'll miss them.

*926.*


This is the area that provides the cliche of Liège, together with the smaller industrial to the north of Liège. But one wouldn't have the same impression if one were to continue up Rue de Boncelles towards Boncelles.

In fact this street could have been in the Netherlands if it hadn't been on a hill:

*927.*


Past Boncelles, in the high part of Seraing:

*928.*


*929.*


*930.*


*931.*


*932.*


*933.*


There's a building quite similar to this one around the corner from where I grew up:

*934.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Liege :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Liège's industrial suburbs to the south-west, part 3*

Another neighbourhood which could almost be Dutch, despite the hill :

*935.*


*936.*


Back in the older, Belgian looking parts of Seraing-Haut:

*937.*


View to the north:

*938.*


*939.*


Standard de Liège: (the high tower at Droixhe is visible directly behind the stadium, which is strange as it's pretty far away)

*940.*


The first abandoned house on the way down into the industrial part of Seraing:

*941.*


And our second factory for today: Cockerill - now Arcelor - Seraing:

*942.*


*943.*


*944.*


*945.*


*946.*


*947.*


*948.*


*949.*


*950.*


*951.*


View towards the centre of Seraing, which is currently undergoing a lot of renewal:

*952.*


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Liège's industrial suburbs to the south-west, part 4*

The new municipal administration office:

*953.*


Some more relatively new buildings in a nearby side street: 

*954.*


An interesting collection of buildings on nearby Rue du Halage:

*955.*


*956.*


There are many art-deco pumping stations in the Liège region, and there is a particularily high concentration of them around Seraing:

*957.*


Cockerill Seraing again:

*958.*


And another pumping station:

*959.*


*960.*


Crossing the Meuse on an industrial footbridge:

*961.*


*962.*


Part of Seraing's skyline from Jemeppe-sur-Meuse:

*963.*


A street with nice houses in the centre of Jemeppe:

*964.*


*965.*


*966.*


Another pumping station:

*967.*


Former post-office:

*968.*


And the last photo for today: another pumping station:

*969.*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Pictures! Love the Industrial area's 

Kinkempois however is not Belgium's biggest railyard however it used to be. Those old golden days when it must have been bustling in Kinkempois.
Main HUB in the Port of Antwerp is a monster atleast 3 times these size of Kinkempois.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

*Roche-aux-Faucons and Esneux*

^^ Thanks  I should have realised that, as I have been there, and it is enormous. Maybe the one in Schaerbeek is also bigger than Kinkempois?
_____________________________

For today: some pictures (from about a month ago) of the Ourthe valley, which is - although you wouldn't say so - on the other side of the hill which Seraing and Ougrée are on.

To start with, the Ourthe seen from the Roche-aux-Faucons, which isn't far from Boncelles:

*970.* 


*971.*


*972.*


I didn't know there were lizards in northern Europe:

*973.*


Now some pictures of Esneux, the main village of the municipality.

Going up the hill to the high part of the village:

*974.*


*975.*


*976.*


*977.*


*978.*


*979.*


*980.*


Back down the hill through the woods (actually, this was a dead end):

*981.*


By the Ourthe:

*982.*


*983.*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

The valley of the ourthe is really Nice. Lovely pictures! Maybe Schaerbeek is bigger but it's mainly a passenger train railyard and not freight like kinkempolis.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> _____________________________________
> 
> Today I'll take you on a tour through the main body of the Liège aglomeration's industrial area, following the Meuse valley between Liège and Seraing. I took these photos on 3 days last September and October.
> ...



*Why "obviously*"?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The last set was particularly picturesque!

I'm still trying to put my finger on the exact adjective that would adequately describe your photographic style. Very distinctive!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Josham & Jane  ^^ I only meant if it was Belgium's _very first_ computer, I believe she worked on it, and that it was one of the first.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a contrast between the grey and industrial Seraing and the green and charming Roche-aux-Faucons. Nice pictures!


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

need to bump this wonderfull thread


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your interest I've been pretty busy lately, but promise to be back as soon as possible I've been preparing some things for my other threads too...


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice place!


----------

